# Bonair Cartridge toilet



## scottR (Apr 21, 2004)

You may be aware of the diffculties with Peak and Bonair, and that they are basically in recievership.  I am an immenant "customer" of a Bonair product, namely a *2003 BA1200TT Tent trailer*.  I think I will still be going ahead with the puchase, however it lacks one item, the cartridge toilet.Our RV dealer is currently seeking one. Can anyone there offer some assistance on this matter?   I am alittle upset with the current situation, but I believe in this product and will likley purchase it.  At any rate I am looking for a toilet for this model and make.  Anyone?


----------



## Gary B (Apr 21, 2004)

Bonair Cartridge toilet

Hi scottR, welcome to the forum, I'm not sure what a cartridge toilet is, is this a local term, a brand, or just what? I would think getting a toilet is a simple matter, and shouldn't effect the TT much, good luck with your purchase.   :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## scottR (Apr 22, 2004)

Bonair Cartridge toilet

Lance

Thanks for your comments, the cartridge toilet is essientially built in two parts.  The seat placed on top with a unit that can be removed manually on the bottom and emptied.  It may be referred to as a Cassette toilet in the US, I believe Thetford makes them.  However the style is the key as it must be an exact filt, unless I remove the cabinet for which it was built.

Scott


----------



## Gary B (Apr 22, 2004)

Bonair Cartridge toilet

Hi Scott, I'm thinking  you are asking about what is refered to as a Porta Pottti, Thetford has  6 models listed in my catalouge, Model 135, a 235, 555, a 565 and then 2 electric models a Porta PottiElectric and a Electra-Magic. Prices range from $72.00 to $528.00 US. Sizes are 13.5" wide & 15" deep to 15.125" wide &17.125" deep. Hope this hepls   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## scottR (Apr 25, 2004)

Bonair Cartridge toilet

Gary?  Hope I am using the right name.

At any rate the Thetford toilet model 4 or model 2 is the one I am looking for.  It has a removalable cartridge at the bottom.  I just saw one yesterday in another Bonair trailer that is sold   .
At any rate, still looking for one of those. We purchased a Thetford model 235 to tide us over until we are able to locate the one that goes with the trailer.

Thanks again 

Scott


----------



## scottR (Apr 26, 2004)

Bonair Cartridge toilet

Gary


This is the product information from Thetford USA.
C-4 Manual, RH 5.28 gal (20L) 3.96 gal (15L) 1662062 
Thetrod refers to it as a Cassette porti-potty.  Seems they are installed in practically everything these days.

Scott


----------

